
Pls Feedback for my startup... Pls... - halkoy
It is an Android Iphone Application called &quot;My Circle&quot;. It creates sharing platform for users who lives in the same neighborhood.
Positive or Negative feedbacks doesn&#x27;t matter. Write me your opinions :)<p>thnx<p>Android: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=xdk.intel.ad.circle<p>IOS : https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;my-circle-local-craigslist&#x2F;id970232536?l=tr&amp;ls=1&amp;mt=8
======
T-A
I think this kind of thing has been tried many times. Even I made one several
years ago, mainly as a way to try out a few different cross-platform tools.

The difficulty is not implementing it, it's getting a critical mass of people
to start using it. It's hard enough to get anyone to try _any_ app these days,
and you are up against that difficulty squared: multiple people geographically
close to each other must all be using the app at roughly the same time, or
they will just try it once, say "nobody on it" and forget it.

If I were desperate to get traction for something like this I would focus on
one spot with lots of potential adopters, maybe a school or college campus,
and come up with a way to get lots of users there onboard, fast. Then you
might get to a critical mass which can sustain interest and maybe even expand,
like Facebook did starting from Harvard, then expanding to other colleges and
high schools, and finally letting in everybody and their dog.

~~~
halkoy
thnx for your options.

------
3dfan
I would look at it if it was a website. Apps have too much security and
privacy problems.

~~~
halkoy
This is not web site. It is Hybrid application. I am using push notification
and gps so I need a lot of permission. I will try to reduce the permissions
thnks for your feedback

